# Garmin Striker PLUS sv Serie eure Meinung dazu



## aufe_und_obe (20. März 2018)

Ich finde die Plus Generation sehr interessant, davon besonders die 7 und 9zoll Variante, auch vom Preis.....

Leider findet man noch nicht viel über die Plus Serie, 
Trotzdem liest sich die Ausstattung, als ob es die eierlegende Wollmilchsau wäre. 
2D CHIRP- + Clear- & SideVü  können dem Anschein nach gleichzeitig dargestellt werden. 
Garmin Quickdraw Contours erzeugt live und ohne langes basteln am pc eine Tiefenkarte. 
Durch W-LAN, gekoppelt übers Smartphone, kann  auf Quickdraw Contours-Community zugegriffen werden, um Karten zu teilen oder um neue Karten/ Daten oder Updates  aus der Community zu laden.

-Hat von euch schon jemand Erfahrungen damit machen können?

-Können mehrere Einstellungen abgespeichert werden? Zb
Schleppen, vertikal, Sprungschicht anzeigen.

-Wer kann was zur Prozessor Leistung sagen, läuft er gefühlt am Limit ?

-Gibt's Probleme Oder geräte spezifische Nachteile ?


----------



## goldfisch12 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Garmin Striker PLUS sv Serie eure Meinung dazu*

Zur Grundinformation kannst Du einmal das hier lesen:
http://dicht-am-fisch.de/ttk/garmin-striker-7sv-5dv-echolot-praxis-test

Die Plus Serie ist aufgewertet worden mit Quick Contours und Wif-Fi Möglichkeiten über die Active Captain App.. Abgesehen von der Feinabstimmung in der Hardware wurde sonst nichts verändert. Leider sind Quick Draw und Wi-Fi etwas eingeschränkt im Bedienungskomfort und dem Leistungsumfang (z.B. fehlt die Helmfunktion bei Active Captain), da es keinen SD Karten Schacht gibt.   Ob man ohne einen Kartenplotter auskommen kann, muss man anhand der beabsichtigten Einsatzgebiete entscheiden. Ansonsten ist das Gerät von 7sv aufwärts echomäßig gut, vor allem im 2-D Chirp Bereich. Downscan und Sidescan werden zwar mit Chirp Funktion ausgeführt, sind aber durchaus schwächer als die Konkurrenz der Preisklasse. Ein wesentlicher Vorteil bei den Garmin Geräten ist das Geberangebot des Herstellers. Das findet man in dieser Vielfalt bei keinem anderen Anbieter. Für das Striker Gerät muss aber zwingend der GT52m-TM Geber mitgeliefert werden. Ist es nur ein normaler GT20, fehlen Sidescan und Chirp. 
Harwaremäßig gibt es keine Auffälligkeiten. Die CPU Leistung ist völlig ausreichend. Wegen des fehlenden Plotters müssen auch keine komplexen Overlaykarten aufgebaut werden.


----------



## aufe_und_obe (21. März 2018)

*AW: Garmin Striker PLUS sv Serie eure Meinung dazu*

Danke für deine Antwort, 
Meintest du Heimfunktion?  Also vom E-Motor zurück bringen lassen?
 Wäre mir jetzt nicht so wichtig da hauptsächlich gerudert wird. 
Zum schwächeren Chirp im sidescan, kann man damit Renkenschwärme in 17m bis 22m tiefe aufspüren? Oder würden diese dann nur übers Downscan angezeigt wenn man sich darüber befindet?


----------



## goldfisch12 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Garmin Striker PLUS sv Serie eure Meinung dazu*

Die Renkenschwärme siehst Du am ehesten in 2-D Chirp + Sidescan.

Helmfunktion: Echolotbildschirm auf dem Handy oder Tablet + Gerät ist auch über Handy/Tablet steuerbar.


----------



## aufe_und_obe (25. März 2018)

*AW: Garmin Striker PLUS sv Serie eure Meinung dazu*

Ich denke auch bei Garmin Geräten wird es verschiedene Einstellungen für unterschiedliche Angel Arten brauchen, um das jeweils bestmögliche Ergebnis zu erzielen.

Kann man diese Einstellungen abspeichern, um schnell wechseln zu können ohne jedes mal das Menü durchklicken zu müssen?


----------



## fischbär (27. März 2018)

*AW: Garmin Striker PLUS sv Serie eure Meinung dazu*

Man kann die Strikers halt kaum erweitern! Panoptix und Mega...


----------



## Ezperte (30. März 2018)

*AW: Garmin Striker PLUS sv Serie eure Meinung dazu*

Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich das Striker Plus 7SV holen, das Striker hat zumindest in einigen Youtube Videos einen guten Eindruck auf mich gemacht, cool finde ich es, dass das Striker Plus WLAN an Bord hat und vor allem Quick Contours.
Kann mir noch jemand Unterschiede zur etwas teureren Echomap Plus Serie nennen?
Soviel wie ich weiß, hat das Echomap einen SD-Karten Slot und mehr Anschlüsse, beides ist für mich nicht von großer Bedeutung, sind noch mehr Ubterschiede vorhanden?
Das Kartografieren sollte doch mittlerweile auf beiden Geräten gleich möglich sein?!


----------



## fischbär (31. März 2018)

*AW: Garmin Striker PLUS sv Serie eure Meinung dazu*

WLAN bei Striker und echomap plus ist nicht voll funktional. Es gibt zB kein Screen Sharing aufs tablet (Garmin Helm) . Erst bei gpsmap.
https://support.garmin.com/faqSearch/en-US/faq/content/tkZP3SwiWq4FC16e9CsOEA


----------



## Ezperte (31. März 2018)

*AW: Garmin Striker PLUS sv Serie eure Meinung dazu*

Das wäre für mich kein Beinbruch, dann werd ich es mir wohl kaufen.

Mal eine Frage zum Thema Geberstange, taugen Geberstangen für ca. 30 Euro etwas?
Gefahren wird selten mit mehr als 5kmh.


----------



## fischbär (31. März 2018)

*AW: Garmin Striker PLUS sv Serie eure Meinung dazu*

Dann kannst du die von Lineaeffe nehmen. Kritisch ist das erst bei Speed.


----------



## Ezperte (31. März 2018)

*AW: Garmin Striker PLUS sv Serie eure Meinung dazu*

Danke dir für die Empfehlung!


----------



## goldfisch12 (31. März 2018)

*AW: Garmin Striker PLUS sv Serie eure Meinung dazu*

Schau mal hier, da sind die Unterschiede einer Billigstange zu einem Edelstahlmodell gut herausgearbeitet.
Auch bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeit ist die exakte Geberausrichtung und eine solide Befestigung von Bedeutung.
Insofern rechnete es sich auf lange Sicht, etwas solides zu kaufen. "Wer billig kauft, kauft zwei Mal" passt bei diesem Zugehörteil in besonderem Maße. Das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung.

http://dicht-am-fisch.de/ttk/technik/echolot-geberstangen-im-fokus-alu-oder-edelstahl


----------



## Ezperte (31. März 2018)

*AW: Garmin Striker PLUS sv Serie eure Meinung dazu*

Danke für den Artikel, interessant... Vielleicht sollte man doch etwas mehr ausgeben


----------



## aufe_und_obe (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Garmin Striker PLUS sv Serie eure Meinung dazu*

Hab mir jetzt das striker Plus 9sv geholt, finde die Life Erstellung der Tiefenkarte von unbekannten Gewässern einfach genial!
Die restliche Menü Führung ist einfach strukturiert und fast schon intuitiv zu bedienen.
Von meiner Seite eine klare Kauf-Empfehlung, Falls man ohne Touchscreen leben kann.


----------



## goldfisch12 (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Garmin Striker PLUS sv Serie eure Meinung dazu*

Mit den genannten Einschränkungen im Plotter und wlan Bereich ist das 9sv mit dem gt52 Geber ein guter Kauf. Da stehen Preis und Gegenwert in einem ausgezeichneten Verhältnis. Mehr muss man nicht ausgeben, um echolotmäßig gut aufgestellt zu sein.


----------

